# POC Guide



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm thinking about trying my hand at tarpoon fishing and like anything else new I thought hiring a guide for my first few trips would be the best way to start. Would like suggestions of guides who operate out of POC. Requirement is a guide who is willing to teach first and catch second. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Capt. Steve Barnes

http://www.txfishingguide.com/texoma-fishing-reports.htm


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Curtiss Cash/ Capt lowtide.

capt*lowtide*.com/


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> Curtiss Cash/ Capt lowtide.
> 
> capt*lowtide*.com/


+10


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Kevin Townsend


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Kevin Townsend


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Capt. James Shuler (http://www.finfeather.org/) can put you on them and he lives in POC. Great Guide and Great Friend! Tell'm Jason Davenport sent ya!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Curtiss Cash is the man. We are fishing with him in September.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*POC Tarpon Guide*

Bill Cannan
281-380-8222


----------

